# Stolen gyspys cob stallion



## Spock1

I’m not sure how to add a picture but he was stolen from Bricket Wood St Albans he’s 10-11hh (unmeasured) black and white wearing a black head collar if u see any new cob stallions in a feild near where he was stolen can u please contact me


----------



## MilleD

Rosemarie Wall said:


> I'm not sure how to add a picture but he was stolen from Bricket Wood St Albans he's 10-11hh (unmeasured) black and white wearing a black head collar if u see any new cob stallions in a feild near where he was stolen can u please contact me


When posting a message, to add a photo click on the 'upload a file' button, or link to a hosting site (Flickr etc) if you use one.

Hope you find him.


----------



## Spock1

MilleD said:


> When posting a message, to add a photo click on the 'upload a file' button, or link to a hosting site (Flickr etc) if you use one.
> 
> Hope you find him.


This is what he looks like


----------



## kimthecat

I hope he's found.


----------



## Spock1

I hope so too


----------



## niamh123

Try and go to as many horse sales as you can,or send a pic of him to horse sale auctioneers of your boy so they can keep an eye out


----------



## niamh123

Forgot to say also contact local radio stations they won't be able to say he is stolen,but will say he is missing


----------

